# Wood Firmware v1.09



## Another World (Jun 17, 2010)

*Wood Firmware v1.09*
Update




I, King Yellow Wood Goblin, bequeath this gift to my loyal subjects to be used for blatant ROM pirating! I wish the black plague time vortex upon all forum file trading foes! Your King has spoken!



Spoiler: Change Log




core:
• i'm tired of complaints from noobs about euro sonic classic collection so: encrypted roms support added.
• error shown if not enough space for save.
• total/used/free space calculation improved.
• slot2 in favorites bug fixed.

interface:
• select+l changed to l+select. (to show hidden files now you need to press the l-button first).
• l+y shows global settings.
• 'start button' 'file' option fixed in skins.
• disk-icon with odd width fixed.

compability:
• some games like 'just sing!' wrongly patched.
• 'kunio-kun no chou nekketsu! - soccer league plus - world hyper cup hen (japan)' fixed.
• 'yumeiro patissiere - my sweets cooking (japan)' fixed.
• 'rockman exe - operate shooting star (japan)' freeze fixed.
• 'club penguin - elite penguin force - herbert's revenge (usa)' fixed.
• 'prince of persia - the forgotten sands (usa)' fixed.
• softreset in 'dengeki gakuen rpg - cross of venus' fixed.
• softreset fixed in 'scene it twilight'.
• 'rooms - the main building (europe)' fixed.
• softreset and directional pad cheats together switched on caused 'legend of zelda, the - phantom hourglass' freeze.
• 'rockman zero collection (japan)' fixed.
• 'mega man zero collection (usa)' fixed.
• 'mega man zero collection (europe)' fixed.
• 'tamagotchi no pichi pichi omisecchi (japan)' fixed.

r4 specific:
• brightness stored in separate ini. so now on ds lite settings occasionally not reset after power off.



Special thanks to the YWG for your generous offerings​



Wood R4 v1.09 



Wood R.P.G. v1.09



Wood R4 Bugs and Compatibility thread 



Wood R4 Language File thread 





 Discuss


----------



## waffle1995 (Jun 17, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Another World (Jun 17, 2010)

let us please behave this time around. 

do not bash the r4 or the rpg in this thread
do not talk about the acekard 2/2.1/2i in this tread
do not post bug reports in this thread.

-another world


----------



## EpicJungle (Jun 17, 2010)

So like, acekard 2i won't work with the 3DS, right?

Yay. Gonna tell my friend about the update 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



KAYTHXBAI


----------



## I am r4ymond (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## iFish (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks YWG!!

I will make sure to put this on my dads R4


----------



## basher11 (Jun 17, 2010)

coming back from regents review and seeing this?

this will help ease my stress a little 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




damn, still no moving .cc files to a separate folder >


----------



## Exbaddude (Jun 17, 2010)

Thank you very much!


----------



## VatoLoco (Jun 17, 2010)

my wood is only 1.08....[sigh]1.09 makes me feel so.....inadequate LOL ;P

thanks YWG for keeping teh RPG and R4 alive =D


----------



## Trulen (Jun 17, 2010)

I hope this guy keeps it up soley so I can get some giggles.  I use a Cyclo, but these firmware updates are worth having an R4 for.


----------



## badmonkey32 (Jun 17, 2010)

Thank you much for the update.


----------



## Rayder (Jun 17, 2010)

Even though I don't use my R4 anymore, I'm glad that if I ever did want to use it, Wood FW is there.   And it looks so much classier than the old default R4 FW's ever did.


----------



## .Darky (Jun 17, 2010)

Thank you very much for this update.


----------



## Mages4ever (Jun 17, 2010)

Two things.
1. Yayy! Another update.
2. FFFUUU. I just updated my friends R4. Now I have to do it again >.>


----------



## SylvWolf (Jun 17, 2010)

Once again, thanks to YWG for the awesome firmware. It's great to know my R4 is actually an option again, if I needed to use it for anything.


----------



## Porygon-X (Jun 17, 2010)

THANK YOU YWG!!!! I'd marry you.


----------



## Coto (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks to wii connection now in wood r4, this card´s standing in 1st places for me! I don´t really care much for "special firmware update" since i don´t own a DSi/XL, but just a lite.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 17, 2010)

Alright, good job!
Thanks for also fixing the slot2:/ favourites bug I pointed out, and putting in a respectable default skin.


----------



## GH0ST (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks Yellow Wood Goblin my RPG is grateful ;-)


----------



## datroubler (Jun 17, 2010)

Thank you very much! Good improvements!


----------



## Man18 (Jun 17, 2010)

When is mazes of fate going to get fixed?


----------



## DjoeN (Jun 17, 2010)

Amazing!, ppl should stop complaining about not working games and just wait for updates!

Thanks for the update, you deserve it!


----------



## TyrianCubed (Jun 17, 2010)

release notes are full of win hahaha
all hail the king 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





thanks YWG!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 17, 2010)

not much updates in games since there was no game for me worth worrying for  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but thank you for the update. happy to see a dedicated updater


----------



## Rhonlore (Jun 17, 2010)

YWG is the man. I appreciate the work you are doing, and so, many thanks!


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 17, 2010)

i think the most important thing here was rockman... great work
i never found any probs for PoP, what was it that a redone fix was made?


----------



## Blade4474 (Jun 17, 2010)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> i think the most important thing here was rockman... great work
> i never found any probs for PoP, what was it that a redone fix was made?



If you *really* want to know, why don't you just compare running the rom on 1.18 and then running it on 1.19?


----------



## KevFan (Jun 17, 2010)

thanks YWG for the update!!


----------



## Wouter0303 (Jun 17, 2010)

Nice, That's pretty quick after 1.08


----------



## Yuan (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks!

Nice skin btw.


----------



## d3monsting (Jun 17, 2010)

EDIT: Removed pointless crap about versions.


--Lovely firmware! Thanks.


----------



## riverchen (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks, this will get me to throw my r4ui in the trash and pick up my 2 original r4's


----------



## DjoeN (Jun 17, 2010)

d3monsting said:
			
		

> I'm not superstitious or anything, but maybe, when you get to WOOD R4 v. 1.17, the next version should be . 1.19
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wood 1.07
Wood 1.08
Wood 1.09

Nothing wrong with that numbering


----------



## pilladoll (Jun 17, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Alright, good job!
> Thanks for also fixing the slot2:/ favourites bug I pointed out, and putting in a respectable default skin.



I loved that bug 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, thanks for the new version!!


----------



## Spikeynator (Jun 17, 2010)

thx again goblin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 keep up the good work m8


----------



## miretank (Jun 17, 2010)

If I had a sister, I'd offer her to you YWG.


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 17, 2010)

Can YWG add more shortcuts?

I as thinking along the lines of:



			
				tk_saturn said:
			
		

> Here's mine:
> 
> Both the (B) button and the L trigger go up a directory. You can already use select+L Trigger to change the files displayed, so why not change the L trigger to a shift key?
> 
> ...


----------



## ghostcrawler (Jun 17, 2010)

Awsome! Thanks for the update!


----------



## z.g (Jun 17, 2010)

Man18 said:
			
		

> When is mazes of fate going to get fixed?may be then you write correct bugreport?
> anyway i test all three roms — works fine for me.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## d3monsting (Jun 17, 2010)

THANKS FOR THIS AWESOME FIRMWARE! It's quite lovely .
EDIT: Removed useless crap.


----------



## Spy123 (Jun 17, 2010)

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sick Wario (Jun 17, 2010)

this wood firmware has got me playing DS again thanks to wood goblin for all the effort!!


----------



## Stropdasje (Jun 17, 2010)

Thank YWG! I like the new gbatemp theme very much, its completely in style. I used the zelda theme up to now, but with this theme I definitely switched, bye bye zelda....  Only for this alone the upgrade to Wood R4 1.09 is already worth it, regardless of any of the other fixes!


----------



## neo_weiner (Jun 17, 2010)

I have a  question I hope someone can clear up can anyone tell me if the new firmware of Wood R4 will work with R4 clones? (like the R4 SDHC). My brother is planning on buying a NDS within the next few days. I would like to stick him on the R4 flash cart with Wood R4 firmware(for it's user friendly interface)


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 17, 2010)

^^^^

It only works on original R4's or clones which are 1:1 copies of the original R4. It doesn't work on any R4 which supports SDHC, or which is for the DSi.

The $6 R4 at ShopTemp for example is a 1:1 clone which runs Wood, and as such doesn't support SDHC or the DSi.


----------



## justinne14 (Jun 17, 2010)

neo_weiner said:
			
		

> I have a  question I hope someone can clear up can anyone tell me if the new firmware of Wood R4 will work with R4 clones? (like the R4 SDHC). My brother is planning on buying a NDS within the next few days. I would like to stick him on the R4 flash cart with Wood R4 firmware(for it's user friendly interface)


No.


----------



## joshcool3 (Jun 17, 2010)

Would this in any way be able to work on the m3 ds simply as it is pretty similar to the r4 and as i also know you could get ys menu working on the m3


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 17, 2010)

I believe it will will work on a genuine M3 Simply, the best way to find out is to try it!


----------



## MrDank (Jun 18, 2010)

It works on the M3 Simply, I have an original one that I bought when it came out and it still works as good as it did when I bought it even with this amazing update


----------



## Sanderino (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks YellowWood!! You keep my R4 alive!! (L)


----------



## Angevil. (Jun 18, 2010)

thanks for the update


----------



## Stropdasje (Jun 18, 2010)

neo_weiner said:
			
		

> I have a  question I hope someone can clear up can anyone tell me if the new firmware of Wood R4 will work with R4 clones? (like the R4 SDHC). My brother is planning on buying a NDS within the next few days. I would like to stick him on the R4 flash cart with Wood R4 firmware(for it's user friendly interface)


If you buy a new one, why buy a non working R4 clone??? Better buy an Acekard or a replica of the original R4 (for example from shoptemp.com). If he buys a NDSi then you need a different card anyway. I wouldn't buy an R4 SDHC, unless you really hate your brother; in that case that's the card to buy.

For any future posters. I think you can be 100% sure if a release of Wood R4 will ever support R4 SDHC clones it will for sure be mentioned in the change log. If it is not there then there is no change and no need to ask a question for which you already know the answer.


----------



## Another World (Jun 18, 2010)

Stropdasje said:
			
		

> For any future posters. I think you can be 100% sure if a release of Wood R4 will ever support R4 SDHC clones it will for sure be mentioned in the change log. If it is not there then there is no change and no need to ask a question for which you already know the answer.



it will never officially support clone cards. end of that debate, thanks.

-another world


----------



## gothicall (Jun 19, 2010)

Again, great news for the R4... we're still alive


----------



## squishynidas (Jun 19, 2010)

Great stuff goblin king.


----------



## Delta517 (Jun 19, 2010)

Thx alot! ;D


----------



## kineticUk (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks for another fine update.


----------



## btnheazy03 (Jun 19, 2010)

i love you

my zombified R4 is back from the dust graveyard


----------



## Ninn (Jun 19, 2010)

thanks YellowWood, greatly appreciated


----------



## Renever (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks alot.... the r4 adapter i replaced for a m3real is now being used by my youngest daughter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Im even telling people to buy the r4 again now


----------



## hufacuse (Jun 20, 2010)

Does this fix Toy Story 3? Does anyones original R4 show 2 white screens when loading?


----------



## Renever (Jun 20, 2010)

hufacuse said:
			
		

> Does this fix Toy Story 3? Does anyones original R4 show 2 white screens when loading?



Did you use a decrypted file ?

Here on a R4 with Wood 1.09 Toy Story 3 works perfect.


----------



## Jakaro (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi Ive downloaded and unzipped but not sure what files etc to put on my R4 card , and how to use this any help please


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 20, 2010)

Jakaro said:
			
		

> Hi Ive downloaded and unzipped but not sure what files etc to put on my R4 card , and how to use this any help please


I have a guide http://gbatemp.net/t227742-new-users-guide...ting-up-wood-r4


----------



## Renever (Jun 20, 2010)

Renever said:
			
		

> hufacuse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm the game starts, but i cant use the 'A' butoon to pick things up. so hopefully there will be a firmware upgrade soon.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 20, 2010)

Very soon I will get to test this out. Thank you


----------



## DJ91990 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sweet an update! 
I guess it is time to pull out the old R4DS again and update this SOB!


----------



## kmafitz (Jun 22, 2010)

Lego Harry Potter does not work using


----------



## Cougar_II (Jun 23, 2010)

kmafitz said:
			
		

> Lego Harry Potter does not work using



Hi,

I found the answer on this site:

http://wiki.scorpei.com/index.php/R4_compa...lity_list#Intro

5026  LEGO Harry Potter: Years 1-4 *MULTi6* (E)(SweeTnDs)
Wood R4 v.1.09
Disable the options "cheat in game (AR)" and "reset in game" (Start > Settings > Patches).  

Works great, just did it earlier today for my son and he's playing with it right now...


----------



## satgi (Jun 24, 2010)

What diference bettwen the r.p.g. link and the other link? two diferent versions?


----------



## Depravo (Jun 24, 2010)

satgi said:
			
		

> What diference bettwen the r.p.g. link and the other link? two diferent versions?


Wood RPG is for the AceKard RPG

Wood R4 is for the R4


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jun 24, 2010)

Someone always seems to ask that question xD...


----------



## pilladoll (Jun 27, 2010)

Yellow wood Goblin..... I LOVE YOU!!!!

I'm a big fan of harvest Moon games. On nHarvest Moon Ds and Harvest Moon Ds: Cute there's an option to unlock more characters if you have a gba version. But none of the firmwares can do that communication... or that was what some think. Yesterday, I was playing the DS Cute on the ds lite (with Wood R4 1.09), and OMG! there's more characters!, when I checked the ds, I have the GBA version plugged on the slot-2, so the connection was made! Woohooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cougar_II (Jul 2, 2010)

Hello everyone,


v1.10 has been released:

http://gbatemp.net/t238362-wood-firmwares-v1-10


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jul 2, 2010)

Cougar_II said:
			
		

> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> v1.10 has been released:
> ...


...o.0 you didn't have to bump this thread to tell everyone that...I mean, it does get front page and its own thread the minute it's released (thanks to AnotherWorld xD).


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 2, 2010)

You still see the odd post on these Wood 1.04 - 1.09 Threads. I don't think it would hurt to lock them and then add a link to the v1.10 thread to the last post.

For the moderator who reads this:

 Wood R4 1.09 thread
	
 
 Wood R4 1.08 thread
	
 
 Wood R4 1.07 thread
	
 
 Wood R4 1.06 thread
	
 
 Wood R4 1.05 thread
	
 
 Wood R4 1.04 thread


----------

